# Word of the Day - Indubitable



## Jace (Jun 27, 2022)

Indubitable....adj.    -itably=adv.

Def.: Too evident to be doubted... unquestionable

My favorite word....when asked if it was true...I just said... indubitably!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2022)

_Indubitably _is one of those words that have 5 syllables, right? 

_Answer:  _*Indubitably!  *


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 27, 2022)

I love food indubitably.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> I love food indubitably.



But *are* you very, very, and 100% sure of that, @ohioboy ??


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 27, 2022)

Kaila said:


> But *are* you very, very, and 100% sure of that, @ohioboy ??


Indubitably!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2022)

Back at you, _indubitably,  _@ohioboy !


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 27, 2022)

Over is to under what up is, indubitably, to down.


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 28, 2022)

Kaila said:


> _Indubitably _is one of those words that have 5 syllables, right?
> 
> _Answer:  _*Indubitably!  *



Your answer is indeed indubitable !


----------

